# Old Gold cries when mom comes home



## Bentleysmom

I love this! Golden cries when mom comes home from Afghanistan
Psychic Twinkle! (videohall: Dog Cries after being reunited with...)


----------



## KiwiD

I had seen that before but it's something you can watch again and again and it still brings a smile to your face. Very heartwarming


----------



## Goldengal9

What a great video! Just posted on Facebook!


----------



## OutWest

That is so sweet! That's the sound Bella makes when she sees us. 

What a sweet dog...def happy to have mom back home.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, so precious!


----------



## Mayve

Very heartwarming...I think I must have sounded like that myself when my son came home from Iraq...

But what touches me most about this is, they don't forget do they...they miss their people as much if not more than we miss them...I'm grateful this young lady was able to come home to her dog...


----------



## Max's Dad

Very sweet.


----------



## xoerika620xo

I'm such a cry baby when it comes to sweet things like this. That Is so beautiful I watched this video multiple times and still have the water works lol


----------



## *Laura*

Aw that was such a sweet video


----------



## Donatella

Oh my gosh I love this


----------



## Capt Jack

Thanks for sharing! God bless her & her family(Golden included)for her service.It's hard to undersand all the things they sacrafice


----------



## ScottyUSN

Here's a bunch for your viewing pleasure. 

Veteran's Day: Dogs Welcoming Soldiers Home (VIDEO)

My wife always said my first Golden boy Bonzi knew when I was coming home from deployments (normally in a month then out a month). He would begin pacing and crying by the door. 

When leaving home, I learned to keep the big green bag out of his sight as he learned when that bag came out, I was leaving.


----------



## vcm5

I totally cried!!


----------



## SheetsSM

ScottyUSN said:


> When leaving home, I learned to keep the big green bag out of his sight as he learned when that bag came out, I was leaving.


Yep, my crew freaks out when they see the footlockers and mobility gear as they know a long separation is coming up. My first cat wouldn't leave my luggage when I was transitioning from Korea to Germany (stopping through at my parents' house who was taking care of Khirah). She wanted to make sure she didn't get left behind and for a cat that didn't travel well in car, she made the trip to Germany like a pro.

I still get the stink eye every Monday when the uniform comes back out & they know the fun weekend is over.


----------



## ScottyUSN

SheetsSM said:


> Yep, my crew freaks out when they see the footlockers and mobility gear as they know a long separation is coming up. My first cat wouldn't leave my luggage when I was transitioning from Korea to Germany (stopping through at my parents' house who was taking care of Khirah). She wanted to make sure she didn't get left behind and for a cat that didn't travel well in car, she made the trip to Germany like a pro.
> 
> I still get the stink eye every Monday when the uniform comes back out & they know the fun weekend is over.


Reese at 5 months is already a bit too attached. He starts to whine in the morning when I sit down to put my boots on, and if we don't distract him he barricades the door to the garage. As food motivated as he is, even calling him for a "treat" will not get him to budge.


----------

